# Munich Mall shootings



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Apparently at least 1 dead and 10 injured.

Munich shooting: 1 killed, 10 injured at shopping mall, report says - CNN.com


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 'Multiple Deaths' In Munich Mall Shooting


'Multiple Deaths' In Munich Mall Shooting


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How is this possible when guns and murder are already illegal in Germany? :vs_frown:



> The Muencher Abendzeitung newspaper is reporting that up to 15 people have been killed in the shooting, while the German NTV says 10 people have possibly died.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh no, not again. Those poor people can't even shoot back. That's evil; their government is evil for doing that to them. And ours isn't far behind.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You would think by now the Germans would revolt against their government for doing this to them. I wonder how many more attacks it'll take before they do revolt or will they coware and this will just become the "new norm" in Germany and Europe.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> You would think by now the Germans would revolt against their government for doing this to them. I wonder how many more attacks it'll take before they do revolt or will they coware and this will just become the "new norm" in Germany and Europe.


I'm of German extraction, and I'm angry a half a world away. I'd guess there are plenty of German citizens ready to wring some necks.

But what can they do? Revolt by throwing rocks? They've allowed themselves to be disarmed. We have to take a lesson here.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Geezh this is twice this week in Germany! Today and there was the kid with an ax and knife a few days ago yelling
ALLA Snackbar and cutting people up! It's getting beyond crazy out there!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The only positive from these attacks is that it will push more undecideds to Trump. Especially if there is another one or two attacks in the U.S.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Apparently started in a McDonalds. Must be work place violence?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Apparently started in a McDonalds. Must be work place violence?


Ran out of McNuggets

They're saying 6 dead at the mall and some kind of attack at a train station.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Damned vegans!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to start out by saying Denton you are horrible..LMAO. but for a reality check that's our future somebody shooting and no law abiding citizens to shoot back.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm glad everyone can find the humor in children dying. 
It just goes to show how desensitized we are to loss of innocent lives.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The latest is one gunman who killed himself along with killing 8 innocents. Police looking for other gunman, but likely just one gunman. May be an anti-immigrant motivated attack.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Mish it wasn't humor in death it was making light of vegans at a place that's supposed to be 100% real beef I find no humor in children's death and pretty sure neither does Mr. Denton.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

baldman said:


> Mish it wasn't humor in death it was making light of vegans at a place that's supposed to be 100% real beef I find no humor in children's death and pretty sure neither does Mr. Denton.


Nice try. 
I know Denton...he hates kids.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Well I don't they are delicious.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

baldman said:


> Well I don't they are delicious.


Are you eating kids?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The media is trying to steer this toward some neonazi, but then you see this...


> 'Boom boom boom - he's killing the kids': Gunman shouting 'Allahu Akbar' executed children in Munich McDonald's before rampaging through shopping mall leaving NINE dead then fleeing


Munich shopping centre shooting leaves several dead and injured as police hunt gunmen | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

So the problem once again is media... 1 dead, 10 injured, 6 dead, 9 dead? one is the shooter, there are multiple shooters?
There is lockdown, wait three gunman on the loose, umm.. *No one knows the details in the truth.*

I guess I don't have much more to say on the event itself than my condolences to those that lost their lives and those family members who lost someone.
It just reinforces my message that if we don't train our citizens, we are going to eventually have this in America.

We were warned this would happen in Europe, and now it happens nearly every day. It is going to get much worse too.

Sadly though I was educating two young 18 year old girls today in a defense class about abduction tactics.
We made it through about half the material and after 15 minutes,had to take a break and go back to some of the fun stuff,
cause they felt overwhelmed by the information.

I had to reassure them, this part of the information is only meant to help you be more aware of the danger. 
By the time you get out of this training you will know how to avoid, deter and defend from this danger.

To me though, simple concepts about abduction being overwhelming shows me how soft our society is.
Even in a society where sex and violence in the norm for prime time television the thought of actually
experiencing, and being able to effectively react to this is far from natural, and it hard to process.

I hate to go to old cliches, but people really are sheep, and we need a hell of a lot more sheep dogs.
I am not talking more police and military, not that either of those would be so bad.* I mean more civilians
trained and equipped to be sheep dogs themselves.*

If we don't we will be consumed by the wolves.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

It makes me sick when the news media tries SOOOOOOO freaking hard to name a "far right wing neo Nazi group". It shows how STUPID they are as the Nazis were Socialists and Socialists fall on the Left side of the political scale. 

And dumbass people simply accept it as fact.

Edit; multiple news reports have eyewitnesses saying the shooter yelled allahua akbar.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They need to import a few more Muzzies


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Only the evil ones mish.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

So, supposedly the shooter was speaking German.
Anyone in the country for very long could do that!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has the jihadist been identified yet or are they still dancing around the fact that he is Islamist?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Iranian German.

Did Munich killer lure children to their deaths on Facebook? | Daily Mail Online

There is foul language in the article - warning. 
Scroll down the the argument between the gunman and "balcony man." Read it while thinking Monty Python. You'll laugh to the point of blowing snot bubbles.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The day Trump announces Pence the truck attack, and the day Hilda announces Kaine the shooter. Shocked we got thru the convention w.o. an attack.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Has the jihadist been identified yet or are they still dancing around the fact that he is Islamist?


Ali Sonboly was identified. 18 year old with German-Iran dual citizenship, born in Germany. According to reports he used an "illegal" Glock 9mm handgun, illegal since the serial number was filed off.

Reports also say the killer had been in treatment for psychological problems and set up s Facebook page advertising free food at the McDonald's where the murders happened.

It is being reported that he screamed "Allauh Akbar" and "!#&$ Foreigners". In his possession was a book about mass killings.

Mentally ill Islamist.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Gotta love the way information comes out these days!! The real "NEWS" doesn't happen to well after the fact. 
I think there were 3 shooters at one point.
ISIS attack


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mish said:


> Gotta love the way information comes out these days!! The real "NEWS" doesn't happen to well after the fact.
> I think there were 3 shooters at one point.
> ISIS attack


Yes ma'am.

And the three shooters were angry middle class middle-aged white men from Dry Prong, Louisiana who once attended a Knights of Columbus pancake breakfast to raise money for David Duke...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Munich Massacre Is A Complete Coverup. The Munich Shooter?s Facebook Including His Family Background Shows He Is NOT Iranian But A Syrian Islamist Pro Turkey | Walid Shoebat

The open boarders, can not blame Islam crowd is at it again.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The evil media tried so hard to push some right wing agenda...the media lies.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The evil media tried so hard to push some right wing agenda...the media lies.


Not to mention the Merkle government in Berlin. Then if you complain about Muslims the Gestapo...oops, I mean the German pc police to arrest/hassle German citizen guilty only of free speech not approved by Berlin. Sig Hiel!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The BBC has taken out the first name of this murderer, Ali, and has been calling him by his middle name. They also continue to show a picture of the murdering muslime as a kid...Like they did for trayvon Martin

The fact is, a murderous mentally ill Islamist killed these people.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Another senseless shooting by a cowardly Islamist and once again the liberal socialists and their agenda are culpable. When will people wake the f--- up!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> When will people wake the f--- up!


Not until it's too late unfortunately.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> When will people wake the f--- up!





inceptor said:


> Not until it's too late unfortunately.


Most never will.

Matthew 7:13 Enter through the narrow gate. For the gate is wide and the road is broad that leads to destruction, and there are many who go through it. HCSB


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Buddy of mine saw the WikiLeaks news about the DNC emails. Next words out of his mouth were "oh, great, here comes another mass shooting to divert attention"

spooky


----------

